# AKC Disciplines Sonshine Acres



## Ladysmom

The AKC took disciplinary action against Sonshine Acres in Nebraska for lying about who the parents were when registering a litter.

This is from the February 2006 AKC Board Minutes:

"The AKC's Management Disciplinary Committee has suspended Mr. Ken Miller, Elmwood, NE, from all AKC privileges for six months, effective November 14, 2005, and imposed a $500 fine for having submitted or caused to be submitted two litter registration applications that he knew, should have known, or had a duty to know contained false certifications as to the sire and/or dam of the litter (a DNA exclusion). (Maltese)" 

The entire minutes can be found here.

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/board_minutes/0206.pdf

Sonshine Acres is on the USDA list of breeders making them, in my opinion, a high volume puppy mill no matter what their website claims. 

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ListA2006.pdf


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Thank you Marj for posting this.


----------



## mwend

I had heard about this and to say the least was very shocked. Only because I felt I had gotten to know Pam Miller in my search for a Maltese - before God brought me my sweet little baby Chloe. I was looking at a couple of their "retirees" because I knew that was the way I wanted to go. I was very, very inexperienced about this whole thing and didn't even know what puppy mills were at the time. Anyway, the Millers seemed to run a very caring, clean, healthy and well maintained operation. AND they do it in the name of the Lord. So it offends me that they would LIE about stuff. Now don't get me wrong. I know being a Christian does not make me or anyone else free from sin and we all do things that God does not want us to do BUT it just makes me really sad that I thought I was a fairly good judge of character.

I still have all Pam's emails and I was thinking of emailing her as a fellow Christian and ask her what's up. I guess I just want to see what she has to say.

Mary


----------



## MissMelanie

> I had heard about this and to say the least was very shocked. Only because I felt I had gotten to know Pam Miller in my search for a Maltese - before God brought me my sweet little baby Chloe. I was looking at a couple of their "retirees" because I knew that was the way I wanted to go. I was very, very inexperienced about this whole thing and didn't even know what puppy mills were at the time. Anyway, the Millers seemed to run a very caring, clean, healthy and well maintained operation. AND they do it in the name of the Lord. So it offends me that they would LIE about stuff. Now don't get me wrong. I know being a Christian does not make me or anyone else free from sin and we all do things that God does not want us to do BUT it just makes me really sad that I thought I was a fairly good judge of character.
> 
> I still have all Pam's emails and I was thinking of emailing her as a fellow Christian and ask her what's up. I guess I just want to see what she has to say.
> 
> Mary[/B]


I would be interested in Pam's side of the story as well. 

I also know full well how YOU feel. I feel so sad for you, Mary.







Please feel free to PM me or e-mail me at [email protected]

Take care and do not let this harden your heart.

Melanie


----------



## HappyB

> For those of you who don't know, Sonshine Acres in Nebraska is one of the largest puppy mills in the Midwest in spite of what their website claims.
> 
> http://www.sonshineacres.com/index.php
> 
> The AKC took disciplinary action against them for lying about who the parents were when registering a litter.
> 
> This is from the February 2006 AKC Board Minutes:
> 
> "The AKC's Management Disciplinary Committee has suspended Mr. Ken Miller, Elmwood, NE, from all AKC privileges for six months, effective November 14, 2005, and imposed a $500 fine for having submitted or caused to be submitted two litter registration applications that he knew, should have known, or had a duty to know contained false certifications as to the sire and/or dam of the litter (a DNA exclusion). (Maltese)"
> 
> The entire minutes can be found here.
> 
> http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/board_minutes/0206.pdf[/B]



I do not agree with Sonshine Acres breeding practices, nor would I recommend or purchase from them; however, I am concerned about some of this information given here.

To say that someone is one of the largest puppymills in the midwest is a strong statement. Can you tell me what facts are available to support this? If it is available as factual data, please post it here on this thread.

Next, I would like to say that there are reputable breeders who can submit incorrect registrations without knowing it. I have a very dear friend who breeds Schnauzers (some for show). She is a devout Christian, and she would never do anything knowingly dishonest. Yet, she has had a situation where the male "traveled". It was later determined that the one she thought was the sire was not. The culprit was smart enough to climb his fence, go visit the girl, and "go home" when the deed was done. The problem wasn't found until one of the offspring sired enough litters to require DNA testing, several years later. It was cleared up, as proper documentation was given, fines paid, and papers corrected. 
Another instance happened with a Westie friend of mine. She went on vacation, and a family member let her dogs out together while taking care of them. She didn't tell my friend until after pups were born and pups registered with what she thought was the sire. My friend had both males and all pups tested, but two sets of AKC papers were issued before the correct data was obtained from AKC.
I'm on an excellent site with over 400 breeders. Just last week someone talked of an "oops" breeding. 

Again, I don't condone Sonshine Acres, but I sure hate to see them or anyone else trashed when all the facts aren't presented. In other words, let's don't have a judge and jury without the defendant having a say.


----------



## mwend

You are right, I'll not pass judgement until I get Pam's side of the story. I do pray it was an honest mistake. 
Mary


----------



## k/c mom

We do know that Sonshine is a large scale operation as evidenced by its being on the USDA list. We know that they don't show dogs or use dams or sires in their breeding who have obtained their championships. So, they are not show breeders; they are not backyard breeders; they are not hobby breeders... If this isn't a puppymill, then what is it? Well, if I may use the old saying... "If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck... well it is probably a duck!"

Here is the Human Society's definnition: Get The Facts on Puppymills - HSUS
Puppy mills are breeding facilities that produce purebred puppies in large numbers. The puppies are sold either directly to the public via the Internet, newspaper ads, at the mill itself, or are sold to brokers and pet shops across the country. Puppy mills have long concerned The Humane Society of the United States. 

The Humane Society link (above) also says, "The USDA has never required dealers who sell their animals directly to the public to apply for licenses, regardless of the size of the operation." So, since Sonshine is on the USDA list, it seems that one can logically assume that they also sell to brokers.


----------



## mwend

I have emailed Pam, but have not yet gotten an answer from her. I simply straight out asked for her side of the story.

Mary


----------



## Ladysmom

We have had other discussions on Sonshine Acres here before:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...topic=373&st=45

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2441

As K&C's Mom said, it is on the USDA list. You can see for yourself here:

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/lista.pdf

This was taken from the AKC website regarding compliance audits of kennels to verify parentage:

Kennel Inspections/Compliance Audit Program

AKC Representatives take DNA samples at randomly selected kennels to verify identification and parentage of litters. AKC litter registration and privileges will be withdrawn when the parentage of the litters is determined to be incorrect. The dogs sampled through the Compliance Audit Program are not considered AKC DNA Profiled, and DNA Profiles are not issued.

http://www.akc.org/dna/index.cfm

I doubt the AKC wastes manpower and resources trying to bust the innocent "oops" litters, but rather targets those kennels they suspect may be submitting false information for these compliance inspections.

I may be a cynic, but I believe it's a duck, too.


----------



## HappyB

> We do know that Sonshine is a large scale operation as evidenced by its being on the USDA list. We know that they don't show dogs or use dams or sires in their breeding who have obtained their championships. So, they are not show breeders; they are not backyard breeders; they are not hobby breeders... If this isn't a puppymill, then what is it? Well, if I may use the old saying... "If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck... well it is probably a duck!"
> 
> Here is the Human Society's definnition: Get The Facts on Puppymills - HSUS
> Puppy mills are breeding facilities that produce purebred puppies in large numbers. The puppies are sold either directly to the public via the Internet, newspaper ads, at the mill itself, or are sold to brokers and pet shops across the country. Puppy mills have long concerned The Humane Society of the United States.
> 
> The Humane Society link (above) also says, "The USDA has never required dealers who sell their animals directly to the public to apply for licenses, regardless of the size of the operation." So, since Sonshine is on the USDA list, it seems that one can logically assume that they also sell to brokers.[/B]



My concern is that Joe has put together a good site here, but threads such as this border on slander for members as well as the site owner. 
What facts are there to support that this is one of the LARGEST puppymills in the midwest. FACTS, NOT ASSUMPTIONS. Where is PROOF OF THE NUMBERS? Not everyone who is on the USDA list brokers or has large numbers of dogs. I have show friends who are on it, and would never broker or sell like this. One has SEVEN dogs who live in her home. She is required to be USDA because they also raise and show miniature horses. While it is a good possibility that the large number of USDA breeders do wholesale, without proof, I just wouldn't think it would be wise to accuse anyone without hard facts. I would hate for my friend, who is a reputable Pom breeder/exhibitor to be listed such as this just because she is required to be on this list. My other friend got ill advice and was told she should be on it. She realized, after the fact, that it was a mistake, but she is stuck there now. She also shows Schnauzers. She doesn't wholesale or broker her dogs, and anyone would be blessed to have one from her.
As for using sires or dams who have acquired championships, you might be surprised at those who are actually purchased and are in puppymills. Some of you on this site have dogs from such kennels that have been referred to as puppymillers by others. In fact, they meet the same requirements, except for the USDA that you listed above. They don't show, have fifteen to twenty breeding dogs, and mass produce pups. Just last month, on one of my rescue sites, a dog was purchased at auction--a champion who had been in the mill for years producing pups. A well known Maltese breeder sold one of hers four or five months ago to an operation in Georgia with over 300 dogs in chicken houses. Another on the gulf coast spent $15,000 for a finished champion within the last six months. It would really shock you to know the top line Maltese breeder who sold both of these into mills. The puppymillers have the bucks to seek out these dogs, and they do. They are sneaky in their ways of acquiring these dogs, but they do get them. One thing they say is that they are looking for one for show, but they never get around to it. Or, they get others to purchase the dog, then buy it from them, or use it at stud. There is a well known puppy broker in New York who has made a laughing stock of herself trying to acquire champions. She has dogs in her lines such as Chrisman that she got through her sneaky ways. One of her methods is to try to stud her females to someone's champion. That is how she has acquired the pedigrees she has in her lines.
I think it is important to stick to hard facts. As it stands now, SLANDER seems to be the word in play. It is going to come to the point where someone is going to take some of this and run right to their lawyer with something like this. 
My point is not to defend these breeders (as I don't have enough information pro/con) to say one way or the other. As I said previously, I wouldn't purchase from them. Regardless of what is going on, false information that is not backed up as factual is just plain slander, and it is dangerous to the list and it's members/owner.


----------



## HappyB

> We have had other discussions on Sonshine Acres here before:
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...topic=373&st=45
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2441
> 
> As K&C's Mom said, it is on the USDA list. You can see for yourself here:
> 
> http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/lista.pdf
> 
> This was taken from the AKC website regarding compliance audits of kennels to verify parentage:
> 
> Kennel Inspections/Compliance Audit Program
> 
> AKC Representatives take DNA samples at randomly selected kennels to verify identification and parentage of litters. AKC litter registration and privileges will be withdrawn when the parentage of the litters is determined to be incorrect. The dogs sampled through the Compliance Audit Program are not considered AKC DNA Profiled, and DNA Profiles are not issued.
> 
> http://www.akc.org/dna/index.cfm
> 
> I doubt the AKC wastes manpower and resources trying to bust the innocent "oops" litters, but rather targets those kennels they suspect may be submitting false information for these compliance inspections.
> 
> I may be a cynic, but I believe it's a duck, too.[/B]



Just went back and read this information, looking for facts to support your statement about being one of the largest puppymills in the midwest. I didn't see the information, just opinions. 
Do you have these facts about numbers? Do you have information on anyone who has visited their operation?
As for whether the AKC will investigate, the dog I mentioned in the post from the Schnauzer breeder is from a woman who has nine dogs. They will seek these out. The computer does it when the DNA doesn't match.
Size doesn't play a role. In fact, I just remembered a woman in Alabama who was notified that all offspring from her THREE female would be disqualified because of incorrect DNA submitted on her male. It went back to another breeder she purchased the male from, but she is the one who submitted the DNA, and that is what started the procedure.
Anyone who registeres seven or more litters in a year can be checked by AKC. My friend had one litter in two years, and he was checked. When the AKC inspector comes to your home, if pups are on the premises, they do DNA testing. 
Or, the simple explaination is that the computer picked up the error.
Just wanted to put some facts out there so you could see how things work with AKC.


----------



## Ladysmom

To settle you down, Faye/Lucy Lou/Happy B, I changed it to "high volume".....

Still a duck, though!

FYI, the Humane Society of the United States lists Nebraska as one of the top 7 worst puppy mill states, along with Arkansas, Iowa, Kansas, Missouri, Oklahoma, and Pennsylvania. Anyone considering purchasing a puppy from a so-called breeder in any of thsoe states should check the USDA list first.

http://www.hsus.org/pets/issues_affecting_...on_puppy_mills/

Nebraska has just filed 4 initiatives with the Secretary of State in an attempt to help the dogs suffering in their puppy mills. It's the first state ever to take such action.

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/Nebraska.html


----------



## HappyB

> To settle you down, Faye/Lucy Lou/Happy B, I changed it to "high volume".....
> 
> Still a duck, though!
> 
> FYI, the Humane Society of the United States lists Nebraska as one of the top 7 worst puppy mill states, along with Arkansas, Iowa, Kansas, Missouri, Oklahoma, and Pennsylvania. Anyone considering purchasing a puppy from a so-called breeder in any of thsoe states should check the USDA list first.
> 
> http://www.hsus.org/pets/issues_affecting_...on_puppy_mills/
> 
> Nebraska has just filed 4 initiatives with the Secretary of State in an attempt to help the dogs suffering in their puppy mills. It's the first state ever to take such action.
> 
> http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/Nebraska.html[/B]



This is interesting information, but it has nothing to do with the question as to the facts as to how you came to the conclusion that Sonshine was one of the largest puppymills in the midwest. 

All I'm asking is that if you make such a blatent statement, can you back it up with facts related to their individuall kennel? Do you have numbers, people who have first hand information from visits there, or other relevent data? If not, it's slander. I don't care whether the subject is puppymills or whether elephants can turn green, to make a statement without the facts is wrong. If you have the facts, just post them. If not, then I would suggest that you change your original post to state that it is your opinion as to whether they are a large puppymiller.
I am a strong advocate of stopping puppymills, but I'm also just as strong an advocate for those who are unjustly accused by someone based on their opinion and not facts.


----------



## mwend

I live in Nebraska - I didn't know it was a large puppymill state! I must really live a sheltered life









Mary


----------



## miko's mommy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=164071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To settle you down, Faye/Lucy Lou/Happy B, I changed it to "high volume".....
> 
> Still a duck, though!
> 
> FYI, the Humane Society of the United States lists Nebraska as one of the top 7 worst puppy mill states, along with Arkansas, Iowa, Kansas, Missouri, Oklahoma, and Pennsylvania. Anyone considering purchasing a puppy from a so-called breeder in any of thsoe states should check the USDA list first.
> 
> http://www.hsus.org/pets/issues_affecting_...on_puppy_mills/
> 
> Nebraska has just filed 4 initiatives with the Secretary of State in an attempt to help the dogs suffering in their puppy mills. It's the first state ever to take such action.
> 
> http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/Nebraska.html[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is interesting information, but it has nothing to do with the question as to the facts as to how you came to the conclusion that Sonshine was one of the largest puppymills in the midwest.
> 
> All I'm asking is that if you make such a blatent statement, can you back it up with facts related to their individuall kennel? Do you have numbers, people who have first hand information from visits there, or other relevent data? If not, it's slander. I don't care whether the subject is puppymills or whether elephants can turn green, to make a statement without the facts is wrong. If you have the facts, just post them. If not, then I would suggest that you change your original post to state that it is your opinion as to whether they are a large puppymiller.
> I am a strong advocate of stopping puppymills, but I'm also just as strong an advocate for those who are unjustly accused by someone based on their opinion and not facts.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Well said, HappyB and I couldn't agree more!!!














I thought we have already talked about posting random websites....


----------



## HappyB

I want to thank everyone for the nice PM's. 

I had watched a similar situation on this topic unfolding on MO, and to come on here, and see almost the same circumstances just got to me. To me, SM stands for so much more. It is to me an open forum where information and ideas can be exchanged, but not a place where false information or half truths can be used to slander others. As a place for learning, it is just that much more important to make sure facts are used and opinions are stated as just that. What we write is for people now and those who come in the future to read. I'm glad you realize it wasn't so much about the individual topic, but the continuing problem of mixing opinions and facts. As I said, I would have done the same thing with any other topic where I felt that an injustice was being done to anyone. 

It does sadden me that there has been no facts posted to support the original posting, and no amendment or apology for the slander.


----------



## joe

just to clear a few things up from my end, I do prefer statements to be backed up with facts when at all possible but at the same time a person has the right to make conclusions and decisions based off what they have read or know without burden of proof to others, this is not slander, and to prove slander in any court of law there has to be "malicious intent", I havent seen any of that in this thread


----------



## Ladysmom

Thank you, Joe. I chose not to dignify the mean-spirited personal attacks of a few by just moving on from this subject.

For anyone who would like to research this further, you can order facility inspection reports from the USDA under the Freedom of Information Act for Sonshine Acres and decide for yourself if the term "high volume" applies as the "inventory" of dogs is posted at the top of each report.

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/ac/frequent_requ...t_requests.html


----------



## HappyB

> Thank you, Joe. I chose not to dignify the mean-spirited personal attacks of a few by just moving on from this subject.
> 
> For anyone who would like to research this further, you can order facility inspection reports from the USDA under the Freedom of Information Act for Sonshine Acres and decide for yourself if the term "high volume" applies as the "inventory" of dogs is posted at the top of each report.
> 
> http://www.aphis.usda.gov/ac/frequent_requ...t_requests.html[/B]



It's good to know this reference information is available. 

When I was taught research methods, I was taught that we gather facts prior to making our reports. Apparently, you have made this assumption without benefit of the report. Again, we have opinions, not facts.

Lady's Mom, this whole thing is not about whether these folks are a mill or not, it's about judging anyone or anything without facts. It's about values and ethics to me, and that moves outside the bounds where my own are concerned. If you want to call me mean spirited, so be it, but my standards I set for myself are just high enough that I function in this realm.

Based on how you made your assumptions, you could have made the same one about my Pom breeder friend who has seven dogs total who are shown, live in the house as family members, and are under USDA because it is required of them due to state regulations and having show horses.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

I almost bought a Maltese puppy from Sonshine Acres before buying our first Maltese. We drove to their home to pick up our puppy. The puppy did not look like the picture I had chosen (yes I was naive) and I told her that I was not pleased. Pam soon brought out 2 other puppies (one looking sickly) from the barn. When I said no to those, she brought out an 8 week old female puppy that I agreed to. When I asked to see the mother and father, she ignored me (again I was very naive at that time). I told her I would be back in 4 weeks to pick up the puppy and asked if she could please email pictures. Once home I never received a picture. After emailing her several times, she finally emailed back saying they had decided to keep that puppy for breeding. It just broke my heart. I did get my deposit back after 2 weeks but I would not recommend them to anyone.


----------



## HappyB

> I almost bought a Maltese puppy from Sonshine Acres before buying our first Maltese. We drove to their home to pick up our puppy. The puppy did not look like the picture I had chosen (yes I was naive) and I told her that I was not pleased. Pam soon brought out 2 other puppies (one looking sickly) from the barn. When I said no to those, she brought out an 8 week old female puppy that I agreed to. When I asked to see the mother and father, she ignored me (again I was very naive at that time). I told her I would be back in 4 weeks to pick up the puppy and asked if she could please email pictures. Once home I never received a picture. After emailing her several times, she finally emailed back saying they had decided to keep that puppy for breeding. It just broke my heart. I did get my deposit back after 2 weeks but I would not recommend them to anyone.[/B]



Thanks for reporting your personal experience. That sure would put a big no in there if the pups are advertised as being home raised. Many years ago, I had a similar experinece where the pups were being raised in an old trailer. The woman kept bringing them out for me to see. She couldn't understand why I politely left without buying anything. She asked me why as I was walking away, and I told her I just didn't feel comfortable with their living arrangement. 
It looks like it all worked out to you for the best when choosing your little one.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> just to clear a few things up from my end, I do prefer statements to be backed up with facts when at all possible but at the same time a person has the right to make conclusions and decisions based off what they have read or know without burden of proof to others, this is not slander, and to prove slander in any court of law there has to be "malicious intent", I havent seen any of that in this thread[/B]


----------



## MaryH

I've been a "lurker" on this site for a couple of years and registered just a fews weeks ago. Joe, you have done a fabulous job putting together a truly wonderful forum.

I wanted to share some insight on a couple of areas mentioned in this thread but, first, a bit about me and my dogs. I've been deeply involved in Maltese rescue for many years, having adopted from and worked with various rescue organizations through the years. All of my rescues have received their Canine Good Citizen titles. One has trained and titled in Obedience. One is a certified therapy dog. One is training in Agility. One is training in Rally. And my one "non-Rescue" was purchased as a puppy from a reputable breeder. I showed and finished him to his Championship in conformation and we are now training in Rally. Many of you on this forum know me, know my dogs, and know of my passion for helping the little ones in need. Enough about me and my dogs ....

USDA List - Unfortunately there is much misperception about this list. Yes, you can search and get information about a particular breeder on the list if that particular breeder has been USDA inspected. But, NO, you cannot assume that every breeder on the USDA list is a puppymill, a high volume breeder, or even a backyard breeder. In my state, Massachusetts, dog ownership limits are set by individual cities and towns. And in my town, if I were to exceed the set limit, I would have to apply for a non-commercial kennel license, even though I am not breeding or operating any sort of kennel, and would have to provide justification for the number of dogs I own and open my home to Board of Health inspection. In many states, however, including some of those listed by the HSUS as the largest puppymill states in the country, dog limits and breeder/kennel licenses are not regulated at the local or state level. Instead, some of these states require that if you own more than "X" number of dogs or breed more than "X" number of litters you must have a USDA license. So if someone living in one of these states feels a responsibility to abide by the law they apply for a USDA license, despite the fact that the USDA may not require it. That automatically puts the breeder on the USDA list and, sadly, lumps many good, loving, responsible individuals in with what are commonly perceived as puppymills.

AKC Inspections - Anyone who breeds and registers with the AKC 7 or more litters per year is automatically put on the AKC radar screen for inspection. BUT, this does not mean that only these breeders get inspected. Anyone who registers even one litter with the AKC can be subject to inspection.

My advice to anyone looking to purchase a puppy is to use all of the information here and everywhere else on the internet as a research tool. I could (and do) talk until I'm blue in the face about why I would not purchase a puppy from a pet shop. And because I'm a "touchy feely" kind of person I wanted to see puppies and their environment before making a commitment. So use your head. You are purchasing a living being and are (or should be) making a lifetime commitment to his or her well-being.


----------



## HappyB

> I've been a "lurker" on this site for a couple of years and registered just a fews weeks ago. Joe, you have done a fabulous job putting together a truly wonderful forum.
> 
> I wanted to share some insight on a couple of areas mentioned in this thread but, first, a bit about me and my dogs. I've been deeply involved in Maltese rescue for many years, having adopted from and worked with various rescue organizations through the years. All of my rescues have received their Canine Good Citizen titles. One has trained and titled in Obedience. One is a certified therapy dog. One is training in Agility. One is training in Rally. And my one "non-Rescue" was purchased as a puppy from a reputable breeder. I showed and finished him to his Championship in conformation and we are now training in Rally. Many of you on this forum know me, know my dogs, and know of my passion for helping the little ones in need. Enough about me and my dogs ....
> 
> USDA List - Unfortunately there is much misperception about this list. Yes, you can search and get information about a particular breeder on the list if that particular breeder has been USDA inspected. But, NO, you cannot assume that every breeder on the USDA list is a puppymill, a high volume breeder, or even a backyard breeder. In my state, Massachusetts, dog ownership limits are set by individual cities and towns. And in my town, if I were to exceed the set limit, I would have to apply for a non-commercial kennel license, even though I am not breeding or operating any sort of kennel, and would have to provide justification for the number of dogs I own and open my home to Board of Health inspection. In many states, however, including some of those listed by the HSUS as the largest puppymill states in the country, dog limits and breeder/kennel licenses are not regulated at the local or state level. Instead, some of these states require that if you own more than "X" number of dogs or breed more than "X" number of litters you must have a USDA license. So if someone living in one of these states feels a responsibility to abide by the law they apply for a USDA license, despite the fact that the USDA may not require it. That automatically puts the breeder on the USDA list and, sadly, lumps many good, loving, responsible individuals in with what are commonly perceived as puppymills.
> 
> AKC Inspections - Anyone who breeds and registers with the AKC 7 or more litters per year is automatically put on the AKC radar screen for inspection. BUT, this does not mean that only these breeders get inspected. Anyone who registers even one litter with the AKC can be subject to inspection.
> 
> My advice to anyone looking to purchase a puppy is to use all of the information here and everywhere else on the internet as a research tool. I could (and do) talk until I'm blue in the face about why I would not purchase a puppy from a pet shop. And because I'm a "touchy feely" kind of person I wanted to see puppies and their environment before making a commitment. So use your head. You are purchasing a living being and are (or should be) making a lifetime commitment to his or her well-being.[/B]



Thank you so much for providing this information for list members to read and learn from. 

I would also like to add that AKC can come to your house for an inspection if you have one dog and no complaints filed against you. One of my friends has never had more than two dog at any one time in the seven years I've known him, and he's only had three litters of pups during that time. Three years ago, when he had one dog and no pups, he had an AKC inspection. He lives in a one bedroom apartment, and his dog is a house pet, so it was not much to see. The inspector checked his records, asked him questions about other breeders in the area, and left. Another friend has three dogs and had two litters each for the past two years, and she had a recent inspection of her records and dogs (also house pets).


----------



## joe

> My advice to anyone looking to purchase a puppy is to use all of the information here and everywhere else on the internet as a research tool. I could (and do) talk until I'm blue in the face about why I would not purchase a puppy from a pet shop. And because I'm a "touchy feely" kind of person I wanted to see puppies and their environment before making a commitment. So use your head. You are purchasing a living being and are (or should be) making a lifetime commitment to his or her well-being.[/B]


welcome to SM and thank you for such an informative post


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Mary H.,
I don't know who you are, but thank you for good information. I enjoyed your post. I hope we hear from you more!











> Thank you, Joe. I chose not to dignify the mean-spirited personal attacks of a few by just moving on from this subject.
> 
> For anyone who would like to research this further, you can order facility inspection reports from the USDA under the Freedom of Information Act for Sonshine Acres and decide for yourself if the term "high volume" applies as the "inventory" of dogs is posted at the top of each report.
> 
> http://www.aphis.usda.gov/ac/frequent_requ...t_requests.html[/B]


Marj, Don't you just love 'word police'. I believe I see a duck too. If it isn't, let this owner (Pam) explain her operation since she has been asked to.


----------



## sonshine44

HappyB said:


> Thanks for reporting your personal experience. That sure would put a big no in there if the pups are advertised as being home raised. Many years ago, I had a similar experinece where the pups were being raised in an old trailer. The woman kept bringing them out for me to see. She couldn't understand why I politely left without buying anything. She asked me why as I was walking away, and I told her I just didn't feel comfortable with their living arrangement.
> It looks like it all worked out to you for the best when choosing your little one.


THIS QUOTE IS PROBABLY THE VERY ONE THAT GOT THE GOSSIP STARTED ABOUT SONSHINEACRES. IN DEFENSE OF US , PLEASE READ OUR NOTE BELOW AND GIVE US A CALL.


DEFENDING AGAINST ALLEGATIONS ON THE INTERNET

Unfortunately, there are many many misinformed as well as vicious people out there who pride themselves in knowing everything about other breeders when in reality they have never even contacted the breeder, visited their place, checked inspection reports, etc. ……They love to assume the worst and seem to thrive on juicy gossip. It is just part of being in any business. I suppose some of it gets started because of competition in selling, who knows! 

Several years ago when the AKC inspector visited our kennel, a DNA random test showed that a puppy was not of the same parentage as we had thought. Even though we hadn’t even registered the litter yet, we had said those were the parents,so it was a mark against us. When this occurrence happened again within a 3 year period, we were on probation for 6 months with AKC registration and paid a $500 fine. We have figured out that when the vaccinations were given to the litters, a puppy was accidentally put back in the incorrect pen with the mother and thus the mix up. If you would visit with other breeders, you would find that it is quite easy to innocently make this mistake AND it happens frequently. Many inspections find this. Our AKC inspector was recently here and informed me that they no longer do random DNA testing because of lack of funds. You can be sure that lots more pups will now be incorrectly registered unless a purchaser chooses to do the DNA testing on their own.

We do not show our dogs and seldom sell to show people or breeders, so there was no reason to be “dishonest” as we were accused.. We had nothing to gain . Since this incident, we now have every sire and dam DNA tested so all AKC puppies can have DNA verification done before selling an AKC registered puppy, just as a precaution
As far as the puppy mill thing goes, you can always check with our AKC inspector, Pete Wannamaker, whose email address is [email protected] which I would encourage, to verify our operation, cleanliness, record keeping ……We were previously members of the USDA (about 4 yrs ago) and I assure you that does not mean a person is a “puppy mill”. We chose to remain members because of the valuable information our USDA inspector contributed to our breeding practices, facilites changes, input he could suggest from other breeding programs, etc…… But because of misinformed people, ignorance and false assumptions like this, we decided to forego our membership. We were not required to be members anyway, as we don’t sell to brokers or pet stores, just individuals like yourselves, one on one. You can also check with our State Inspector as he even used our facility as an “example of a reputable kennel operation” to show to the State Regulatory Personnel, when the program was first implemented. His name is Rick Herchenbach and phone is 402-471-2351 He is the “Program Specialist with Bureau of Animal Industry for the State of Nebraska.

We also had a gal who purchased a beautiful puppy from us who was one of those “nothing is good enough for me” people. She complained about little things but refused to send the puppy back.We did not want someone keeping our puppy who was obviously not going to appreciate or love her the way we had hoped. She threatened to get even so she is most likely the person who went into one of the “forum sites” which many times end up being “gossip sites” for dogs and began telling how she had visited us, we brought out dirty, sickly puppies, and on and on...... She had never even met us, never visited here, wouldn’t cooperate in any way, and thus the slander got started and blew up. So again, it is something we all have to live with. Always get the facts for yourself first. I find it interesting that only a few people have contacted us to visit directly about this. Don’t assume anything about anyone in life until you get the facts or it just becomes gossip.

We welcome anyone to come and visit us. We have nothing to hide .And we encourage people to use our references, especially our vet who sees every puppy as well as inspects us annually, to verify our integrity and that you will get exactly what you asked for in a puppy. Unfortunately those kind of incriminating charges cannot be removed from the web, so we just deal with it. Our conscience is clear before the Lord and we sleep well at night!!! Life goes on and what goes around will come around. 

Thanks for listening Ken and Pam Miller at Sonshineacres  402-994-5505
GIVE US A CALL AND GET RELIABLE REFERENCES IF YOU WISH.


----------



## k/c mom

The first sentence on your site is shown below. Most of us here wouldn't buy from such a place .. one that makes a living off the backs of dogs ... not impressed. Sorry.

(I bolded the two words in the statement below.)
"Welcome to Sonshine Acres, a family *business* whose goal is to provide healthy, socialized, quality Maltese puppies for showing , *breeding* or exceptional pets."


----------



## Ladysmom

sonshine44 said:


> We do not show our dogs and seldom sell to show people or breeders, so there was no reason to be “dishonest” as we were accused.


Reputable breeders show their Maltese as they are committed to producing the best possible representations of the breed. They strive to improve the breed, not profit from it. 

I agree with k/c mom. Our members are smart enough not to buy a puppy from someone who makes a living off the backs of dogs.


----------



## Aarianne

What is with the spamming? Is that an accident?

You won't find much sympathy from a forum like this that absolutely loves the maltese breed. Most here will see many more red flags in your "defense" post. I have no desire to point them out so that you can shapechange again and learn what to say and not to say in order to sell your puppies as if you're the type of reputable breeder that members of this forum would ever consider buying from. And you have every right to defend yourself, but honestly, you'd be better off not posting here.

For anyone that lands here in search of a maltese puppy, I hope you stick around on SM and learn how to find a reputable breeder or rescue group. SM is loaded with helpful info and knowledgeable members that are eager to help. :thumbsup:


----------



## vjw

Sonshine44, care to share how many adult dogs are on your entire property?


----------



## sophie

Thanks for resurrecting this old thread and letting us know that you are still breeding and not showing your dogs.  You know, in case someone is doing some research this information is very important - especially straight from the breeder's mouth.

Linda


----------



## LJSquishy

k/c mom said:


> The first sentence on your site is shown below. Most of us here wouldn't buy from such a place .. one that makes a living off the backs of dogs ... not impressed. Sorry.
> 
> (I bolded the two words in the statement below.)
> "Welcome to Sonshine Acres, a family *business* whose goal is to provide healthy, socialized, quality Maltese puppies for showing , *breeding* or exceptional pets."





Ladysmom said:


> Reputable breeders show their Maltese as they are committed to producing the best possible representations of the breed. They strive to improve the breed, not profit from it.
> 
> I agree with k/c mom. Our members are smart enough not to buy a puppy from someone who makes a living off the backs of dogs.


I agree with both of you 100%. If you do not actively show your Maltese in AKC conformation, you cannot be a reputable breeder. Any breeder who allows their pet puppies that are sold to be used for breeding is not reputable. Breeding puppies as a "business" is not reputable.


----------



## maltlovereileen

Ken and Pam, if I may ask : how many breeding dogs do you have in your program/how many litters would you say they produce each year?


----------



## MalteseJane

I think we should be wary of who posts what especially if it's a Newbie. Do we know for sure if it's really Sunshineacres posting here after all this time ? Why would they revive that post dating from 2006 ? We have had some controversial threads started lately here and I don't believe in coincidence. First about Bonnie, then about Clabec, and now about this. I won't go in discussing who is a reputable breeder, I don't agree with some of you. You are not going to change your mind, and I am not going to change mine. But to me it looks like this thread has been ressucitaded just to stir up trouble between the members here.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

In any event -- I wouldn't be looking to get a puppy from them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

MalteseJane said:


> I think we should be wary of who posts what especially if it's a Newbie. Do we know for sure if it's really Sunshineacres posting here after all this time ? Why would they revive that post dating from 2006 ? We have had some controversial threads started lately here and I don't believe in coincidence. First about Bonnie, then about Clabec, and now about this. I won't go in discussing who is a reputable breeder, I don't agree with some of you. You are not going to change your mind, and I am not going to change mine. But to me it looks like this thread has been ressucitaded just to stir up trouble between the members here.


:goodpost:


----------



## k/c mom

MalteseJane said:


> I think we should be wary of who posts what especially if it's a Newbie. Do we know for sure if it's really Sunshineacres posting here after all this time ? Why would they revive that post dating from 2006 ? We have had some controversial threads started lately here and I don't believe in coincidence. First about Bonnie, then about Clabec, and now about this. I won't go in discussing who is a reputable breeder, I don't agree with some of you. You are not going to change your mind, and I am not going to change mine. But to me it looks like this thread has been ressucitaded just to stir up trouble between the members here.


The posts about Bonnie were written by active SM members. The ones about Clabec screamed fake and this post by Sonshine is very, very different from those. The tone of the post and what was said lead me to believe this is indeed from Sonshine.


----------



## mysugarbears

MalteseJane said:


> I think we should be wary of who posts what especially if it's a Newbie. Do we know for sure if it's really Sunshineacres posting here after all this time ? Why would they revive that post dating from 2006 ? We have had some controversial threads started lately here and I don't believe in coincidence. First about Bonnie, then about Clabec, and now about this. I won't go in discussing who is a reputable breeder, I don't agree with some of you. You are not going to change your mind, and I am not going to change mine. But to me it looks like this thread has been ressucitaded just to stir up trouble between the members here.


 
I for one take offense to your above statement. I have been a member of SM for quite some time and my post about Bonnie was not to stir up trouble. let. All i simply wanted to do was share my experiences as others have done, because I feel that it needed to be said. I simply felt that my story needed to be shared. If we keep our negative experiences in the dark just to preserve the peace, I don't feel that it accomplishes anything positive for others who may have had similar experiences. We're not trying to call anyone's sincerity into question and we certainly don't want ours questioned. I personally can't speak of any any experience concerning the other breeders that were brought up in this thread.


----------



## godiva goddess

sophie said:


> Thanks for resurrecting this old thread and letting us know that you are still breeding and not showing your dogs.  You know, in case someone is doing some research this information is very important - especially straight from the breeder's mouth.
> 
> Linda


LOL!!! Well Said!! :aktion033:



k/c mom said:


> The posts about Bonnie were written by active SM members. The ones about Clabec screamed fake and this post by Sonshine is very, very different from those. The tone of the post and what was said lead me to believe this is indeed from Sonshine.


I agree! 



mysugarbears said:


> I for one take offense to your above statement. I have been a member of SM for quite some time and my post about Bonnie was not to stir up trouble. let. All i simply wanted to do was share my experiences as others have done, because I feel that it needed to be said. I simply felt that my story needed to be shared. If we keep our negative experiences in the dark just to preserve the peace, I don't feel that it accomplishes anything positive for others who may have had similar experiences. We're not trying to call anyone's sincerity into question and we certainly don't want ours questioned. I personally can't speak of any any experience concerning the other breeders that were brought up in this thread.


Here, here!! Eloquently stated Debbie. I appreciate you for sharing your experience. It is so vital for the transparency and continuity of this forum to have personal experiences, good or bad, to be bought to light!! :thumbsup::aktion033:


----------



## pammy4501

And why the heck is this 4 year old thread being resuscitated? What (or whom) does this serve?


----------



## MalteseJane

mysugarbears said:


> I for one take offense to your above statement. I have been a member of SM for quite some time and my post about Bonnie was not to stir up trouble. let. All i simply wanted to do was share my experiences as others have done, because I feel that it needed to be said. I simply felt that my story needed to be shared. If we keep our negative experiences in the dark just to preserve the peace, I don't feel that it accomplishes anything positive for others who may have had similar experiences. We're not trying to call anyone's sincerity into question and we certainly don't want ours questioned. I personally can't speak of any any experience concerning the other breeders that were brought up in this thread.


I am sorry if I offended you. I did certainly not mean to. And I know that you did not mean to stir up trouble. My post was not directed at you or any body else in particular.


----------



## Cosy

Perhaps it was to give that site more hits. I'm sure we helped that.


----------



## mysugarbears

MalteseJane said:


> I am sorry if I offended you. I did certainly not mean to. *And I know that you did not mean to stir up trouble*. My post was not directed at you or any body else in particular.


I do not appreciate you insinuating that i stirred up trouble when i posted my thread about my first hand experience concerning Bonnie. :thumbsup:


----------



## allheart

pammy4501 said:


> And why the heck is this 4 year old thread being resuscitated? What (or whom) does this serve?


Ageed :thumbsup:



Cosy said:


> Perhaps it was to give that site more hits. I'm sure we helped that.


Agreed :thumbsup: I'm even doing wrong by posting on it. But agree Brit.


mysugarbears said:


> I do not appreciate you insinuating that i stirred up trouble when i posted my thread about my first hand experience concerning Bonnie. :thumbsup:


Love you Debbie :heart:


----------



## lori

MalteseJane said:


> I think we should be wary of who posts what especially if it's a Newbie. Do we know for sure if it's really Sunshineacres posting here after all this time ? Why would they revive that post dating from 2006 ? We have had some controversial threads started lately here and I don't believe in coincidence. First about Bonnie, then about Clabec, and now about this. I won't go in discussing who is a reputable breeder, I don't agree with some of you. You are not going to change your mind, and I am not going to change mine. But to me it looks like this thread has been ressucitaded just to stir up trouble between the members here.


 
Well, you can add me to the list of people that you offended with your comments. As per the rules of SM, I posted my FIRST HAND EXPERIENCE with my breeder. I did not post to "stir up trouble" but instead to share with others the mistakes that I made so that others can avoid making the same ones. If you have any questions regarding the validity of my personal experience with Bonnie, please feel free to PM me and I would be more than happy to discuss it with you.


----------



## angel's mom

Are we trying for the most closed threads in a quarter? Come on, people! Just be NICE to each other. For petes sake!


----------

